# Advice on how to reach a $100k/year salary. PLEASE HELP!



## Jpad (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I am a CPC and I just got a job as an outpatient medical coder for a renowned hospital in an area where I am in. I am currently handling ENT, neurosurgery as well as some radiology (X ray and nuclear medicine). I can say that I am quite adept at it. Right now, I have about 3 months of coding experience.

With that said, I want to pursue more and hopefully attain a position that pays $100k+/year. Here are the steps I am thinking about in order to do so.

1. Get a CCS and/or an RHIT.
2. Become an RN and a Clinical documentation specialist
3. Get a masters degree in Nursing. I already have my BSN from a foreign country.

Any other advice aside from obtaining a managerial position (I do not have the personality for a managerial job) will be strongly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 17, 2017)

Other than becoming some sort of consultant or management, i don't see a 6 figure salary in your future.


----------



## Jpad (Apr 17, 2017)

CodingKing said:


> Other than becoming some sort of consultant or management, i don't see a 6 figure salary in your future.



I've heard that RN coders in another renowned hospital in my area make around $80/hr.


----------



## nomerz (Apr 17, 2017)

Agree, I haven't heard of any coding positions with 100K salaries outside of management/consulting...


----------



## Jpad (Apr 17, 2017)

nomerz said:


> Agree, I haven't heard of any coding positions with 100K salaries outside of management/consulting...



Even clinical documentation specialists who are registered nurses?


----------



## hperry10 (Apr 17, 2017)

There is an on demand webinar called Secrets of Successful coders. You should check it out. The key take away from the webinar is not which type of coding position you have but how good you are at what you do.

Heather


----------



## Jpad (Apr 17, 2017)

hperry10 said:


> There is an on demand webinar called Secrets of Successful coders. You should check it out. The key take away from the webinar is not which type of coding position you have but how good you are at what you do.
> 
> Heather



Do you have a link?


----------



## hperry10 (Apr 17, 2017)

*It's an AAPC webinar*



Jpad said:


> Do you have a link?




https://www.aapc.com/onlinestore/webinar.aspx?title=Secrets of Successful Coders


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 17, 2017)

Ruling out management does limit your opportunities for entering that salary range.  I'd encourage you to at least be open to trying management for a period of time even if you don't make it a career, as you learn a lot, build connections and develop skills that will help you wherever you go.  I've found more often than not that high paying jobs do require some degree of personal sacrifice or of doing something, at least for a time, that you don't really want to do or feel you're up to doing.  But at the same time, those experiences that stretch you can often teach you the most.

A few things I'd suggest:  First, become very good at a valuable skill or combination of skills that's hard to come by.  Credentials will help, but you need more than that - you need to really stand out and have proven what you can do to be competitive for high paying positions.  Second, keep in mind that to get paid that kind of a salary you need to deliver that kind of value.  That's hard in smaller organizations unless you're an owner or entrepreneur so look to large organizations.  And go with the mindset that you have something to offer that will help the organization you're employed with get a financial return on the investment they're making in you.  Those kinds of jobs are rarely ones where you just come to work and do your job.  Last, there's no substitute for building connections as no one will know your abilities better than the people who work beside you and see what you can do.


----------



## joecorinn (Apr 18, 2017)

After 25 years of doing coding and billing in hospitals and doctors' offices and reviewing the pros and cons of working in management, I decided to go out on my own.  I had my certification and contracted with 5 different doctors (5 different specialties) to do their coding and billing.  I am my own boss and work remotely from my home office. I don't have anyone looking over my shoulder.  I perform the work in a timely matter which makes everyone happy.  I have been doing this for 12 years now.  I receive a very substantial income for this, but I have had to put in approximately 50-60 hours almost every week.  I really enjoy what I do, so it has been worth it.

If you are willing to gain the experience, keep updated on everything and put in the time, I believe you can make some great achievements.

I wish you good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Riehen (Apr 19, 2017)

*salary*

i wouldn't get your hopes up for that salary. Remember you can have all the credentials in the planet but without experience they won't help you.


----------

